

Scaling Cheddar - benackles
http://samsoff.es/posts/scaling-cheddar

======
alexbosworth
My experiences from writing + running our tasks App backend (
<http://tomorrow.do/> ) on Heroku:

1\. Node.js + expressjs is quite an efficient option for serving API and the
static site on Heroku, only the single free dyno is needed for over 3 million
installs and peaks of 30-40k site visits. Only rarely have we needed a second
or third dyno under an extremely heavy peak traffic period.

2\. A commercial CDN is a good and not too costly option for static files (
<http://maxcdn.com> )

3\. AWS database + file services like DynamoDB/S3 are not that flexible but
aren't too expensive, pretty much scale up and down without you doing too much
and don't go offline much at all

------
ibotty
whoa. he was not even using etags? wow. i thought aggressive caching is a
given for any website expecting major traffic.

~~~
samsoffes
Obviously. All of this was dumb stuff I forgot to do. There's a lot that goes
into building a product :)

